# Netbeans und Lizenz



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

Hallo, ist Netbeans für Firmen kostenlos?
Ich arbeite in einer Firma und soll ein kleines Programm entwerfen wofür Netbeans sehr gut gebrauchen kann (habe dies schon in der FH benutzt).
Ist es bei Netbeans nötig eine Lizenzgebühr zu entrichten?
Ich werde aus der Internetseite nicht schlau.


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

ich habs glaub ich gefunden.
so wie ich das verstehe ist nur der support und die schulung kostenpflichtig aber die nutzung der software nicht.


----------



## Hausmeister (15. Sep 2008)

Das dürfte es sein:
http://www.netbeans.org/about/legal/license.html


----------

